# Is Kindle Fire To Bright?



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks the Kindle Fire screen is too bright? I turned it down to the lowest screen-brightness setting and it was still ridiculously bright. My friend thinks so too. Is there an app to completely control the screen light output, much like HP has with its laptops?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes and yes.
Unless I am outside and need extra brightness, I keep my Fire turned as low as I can get it, and find it far too bright. Which is why I prefer reading on my K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have it about at halfway in normal light.  When it's completely dark, I turn it all the way down. . . .I wouldn't mind if that was even a little dimmer but only when, as I said, I'm in a completely dark room. . . .which, frankly, isn't often.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

It is too bright for me when I am in a dark room.  I have an app called Screen Filter that works to dim the light with one touch.  I think I got it at GetJar.  Works well for me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree it is too dark when is a darkened setting.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

There's a new app on Amazon that sorts all of this out. There's a free trial as well. Some guy on Mobilereads made it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> There's a new app on Amazon that sorts all of this out. There's a free trial as well. Some guy on Mobilereads made it. ScreenDim Full


Looks good!

9 of the 10 reviews say it does exactly what it says it will. . . I think I'll keep an eye on this and see if it goes free.  Still 99¢ isn't too much to pay. . . .I'm really thinking it might work well with my Xoom for Easter when I need to be able to read music in the Dark! Last year even the lowest setting was still like a sun glaring into my eyes every time I turned it on!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah I just paid for it.

Actually I've been okay with brightness turned down, but the one time I tried to use it when I was in the car waiting for a patient.. lol.. with my sunglasses on.. all was so dark I was at first convinced that it had died and wouldn't power up.  It was pretty useless even after I took off the sunglasses and made it brighter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think some folk got a third party app and installed it...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

There are a few apps that will help. I know there's a popular third party one that is going around. I think it's too bright overall too, but I find keeping it down halfway or even a little bit more works fine for me. I can understand if that's still too bright for some people though, and that's where one of the apps will be a great help, I'm sure.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> There's a new app on Amazon that sorts all of this out. There's a free trial as well. Some guy on Mobilereads made it. ScreenDim Full


I bought this app. Works great.

Carol


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

ScreenDim is great for turning the brightness down. You can have 3 nighttime settings and 2 daylight settings. It works great and turns the brightness down much more than the standard setting. Well worth the price.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The only time I find it a bit bright is reading on the Kindle app in the dark bedroom at night.  I have my text on the Aldiko app set to be gray instead of white, so on that app the text isn't as bright - hopefully one of these days Amazon will add more options for customizing the background and text colors in the Kindle app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the trial if you want to try it out:



Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I find its too bright when im in a dark room - it near enought lights the entire room up! but when im outside in regular daylight its just right. I've not seen the app posted above before, i might give that a go when im reading at night in the dark, thanks!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My husband finds it way to bright in our dark bedroom.lol I have it on the lowest setting. So I have been reading in the black background and I have been waking up with my eyes
bothering me. What is suppose to be the best background color for reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's the link to the trial if you want to try it out:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. . . .it looks like it's a 3 day trial and, reportedly, once the 3 days are up you can delete it and download it again. . .but if it works as advertised it seems to me 99¢ is a good price.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks Betsy. . . .it looks like it's a 3 day trial and, reportedly, once the 3 days are up you can delete it and download it again. . .but if it works as advertised it seems to me 99¢ is a good price.


I think even though is says 3 days it's actually a 7 day free trial. I may be wrong though.

Carol


----------



## anachronologist (Jan 11, 2012)

I changed the font style on my Fire - Color mode tan background with coffee-colored font. I also adjusted the brightness a bit, and it became VERY comfortable to read. Still, though, if I read for three or four hours, my eyes begin to melt, but I think that goes with any format, printed or e-reader.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

ScreenDim is great.  If I use that and the sepia tones in the Kindle app, I can read in a dark room without disturbing anyone else.


----------

